# Girls Name Lumen



## mandraki

Just curious, does anyone have an opinion on Lumen for a girl? xx


----------



## linadee25

Love it! 
Have you been watching Dexter by any chance? x


----------



## KateyCakes

linadee25 said:


> Love it!
> Have you been watching Dexter by any chance? x

Exactly what I thought :haha:


----------



## amylouise57

love it


----------



## LittleStars

Dexter was my first thought too. But that being said.. it's a lovely name :)


----------



## mandraki

Ha Ha!! Yes got the name from Dexter. It has a lot of different opnions, bit of a marmite thing I think people either love it or hate it but I think it's beautiful It means 'light' which is lovely as well. Just not sure if it's a bit too out there?!


----------



## Sugarbaby

I like it! It's beautiful.

And if my LO was a boy, he'd be named Dexter :D


----------



## mandraki

I like Dexter as well for a boy!


----------



## nikkip75

I've never heard the name lumen before, I'm not sure tbh. It
Reminds me of something, another word and i can't think what it is. If that makes sense lol. I can't imagine it as a name, it just sounds like a word. That probably sounds crap but I know what I mean :rofl:

It might be a grower tho!


----------



## mandraki

I think maybe it's similar to Luna? I know what you mean though. It is also a scientic term for a measure of light so it is a word as well as a name!!


----------



## KateyCakes

My daughters name is a musical term. I love the name Lumen. I'd never heard of it until Dexter so I'm asuming it's not a very common name :flow:


----------



## mandraki

Not common at all which makes me love it more. Although have just seen it's a boys name in the Phillipines!!!


----------



## taloolah

reminds me of the inside of a blood vessel, sorry xx


----------



## Narla83

As soon as I saw this post I thought 'another Dexter fan'!!

Love the name!!:flower:


----------



## discoclare

taloolah said:


> reminds me of the inside of a blood vessel, sorry xx

That's exactly what I thought, except I was thinking the lumen of your intestines!

To anyone in the medical field I think you are automatically going to think of the hole in your intestines or arteries etc. If you are fine with that then go for it!

PS I have never seen Dexter, but I like the name Dexter which is my friend's son's name.


----------



## mamaduke

Never thought of it as a name, but then again, I'm used to the phrase "lumen cordium" (light of hearts) and think it sounds quite pretty :)


----------



## lucyb

I've never heard of it before to be honest, so it makes me a little unsure, but it could grow on me! :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I don't think it sounds very pretty, sorry :flower:

I've never heard of it, and i've never seen Dexter...

The only thing that came to mind for me was "legume" as in the fruit/vegetable


----------



## TheNewMrs

Certainly not in my top 10, sorry!


----------



## whiby

I've never seen Dexter - but a Lumen is a technical term for measuring the level of light, I am not aware of it meaning "light" itself, a bit light "watts". I wouldn't use it as a name personally. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumen_(unit)


----------



## Evale

discoclare said:


> taloolah said:
> 
> 
> reminds me of the inside of a blood vessel, sorry xx
> 
> That's exactly what I thought, except I was thinking the lumen of your intestines!
> 
> To anyone in the medical field I think you are automatically going to think of the hole in your intestines or arteries etc. If you are fine with that then go for it!
> 
> PS I have never seen Dexter, but I like the name Dexter which is my friend's son's name.Click to expand...

Yep, definitely anatomical.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

It reminds me of the lumen of a catheter...but I am a nurse, so take that with a grain of salt, lol. I definitely don't think that will come to mind for most people.


----------



## clairelou44

Wow I love it


----------



## Unbridled

I like Lumen, but I think it's too closely associated with _Dexter_ for me to feel comfortable naming a child that. Especially since the series is about a serial killer and the character was a gang rape victim. 

And I say that as a huge Dexter/Lumen fan.


----------



## steph.

discoclare said:


> taloolah said:
> 
> 
> reminds me of the inside of a blood vessel, sorry xx
> 
> That's exactly what I thought, except I was thinking the lumen of your intestines!
> 
> To anyone in the medical field I think you are automatically going to think of the hole in your intestines or arteries etc. If you are fine with that then go for it!
> 
> PS I have never seen Dexter, but I like the name Dexter which is my friend's son's name.Click to expand...

I agree. Coming from a medical background I also associated with bowel lumen...:shrug:


----------

